# S&W Model 14-4 from accurate to inaccurate



## Model52 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm considering buying an used Model 14-4 and I fired some test shots with it at the range. Strangely enough, the first 5 shots were fairly close together (say maximum 2 inches at 25 yards), but from then on, the 20 following shots were spread much further apart. I didn't have a bench rest or anything, so I shot with both hands rested on the table. Any idea what could cause this inconsistency? The barrel wasn't even warm- let alone hot - and the sights did not move, as far as I could tell.

I tried two series of loads, one homemade 38 WC, hollow base 148 grain and one factury load Fiocchi with the same bullet.

I'm tempted to buy the gun, because it looks good, with almost no damage to the blue finish and a very crips trigger, but I don't want a lemon that is inaccurate...


----------

